# how to clean up wast on reptile carpet?



## hassman789 (Apr 24, 2010)

if your using reptile carpet for leopard geckos how do you clean up their pee? and their poop (if its mooshy? idk what it looks like yet! lol)? is it true that you can get the geckos to do their buisness on a small paper towel? and if so how would i train them to do that? sorry im just alittle confused on this. any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## tekkendarklord (Apr 24, 2010)

their pee is actually solid...when they poo the white one is their pee....
you can't train leopard geckos too to do their business on a small paper towel...
they will usually poo/pee on one side of the tank....

you can clean the reptile carpet with 1/32 bleach and the rest is hot water and put in the washing machine...but first you must brush off the poo/pee...of course...
and bacteria can grow on it if you don't clean it properly, and your L.gecko will get sick and eventually die....
but if you're too lazy to clean it then just go with the paper towels instead...
they're ok with paper towels since in the wild they live on hard clay it's like somewhat similar.....
just replace them once a week and you're done....
also once every 3 months clean everything in your L.gecko tank...hides/water dish etc...
replace the water every other day....

here about feeding....
feed your gecko at least 15-20 crickets a week and it should be fine....
the width size of the cricket should be less than the gap of your geckos eyes....

before buying a leopard gecko check to see if it's tail is larger than its hips that means it's healthy but if it's thinner then don't buy it...

you can ask me if you need help.....


----------



## hassman789 (Apr 24, 2010)

*thanks*

that was very informational thank you!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 24, 2010)

I usually pressure washer them clean, then I clean them in a vinegar water sollution and rinse them through once more. Let'em dry and there ready for your reptiles again!


----------

